

Conquering Hadoop with Haskell [pdf] - mightybyte
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/58525/NY%20Haskell%20Meetup%20-%20Conquering%20Hadoop%20with%20Haskell.pdf

======
mightybyte
Also, there's a full video of the talk here:

[http://vimeo.com/90189610](http://vimeo.com/90189610)

------
cschneid
This is great. I've been learning Scalding, which is a vaguely similar Scala
library for doing map-reduce jobs (where you're writing higher level workflow,
and it handles the map/reduce/map/reduce.... cycle to get it done).

I'm going to have to give this a try :)

